# Ideas for next story



## Jake (JMJ) (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey everyone. I'm almost done with my current story and was throwing out some ideas for my next one. Doesn't seem to be as much activity on this board as there used to be so I thought it'd be good to see what people think. I'm not going to go into detail much on what I may write but just wanted to know what people thought on some aspects.

Do people prefer mutual gain stories or just one character? Or multiple of the same sex?

Realistic stories? Fantasy?

Is religion still too taboo to write about on this forum?

Shorter stories? More longer descriptive stories?

Just trying for some feedback.

Thanks everyone.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## agouderia (Apr 14, 2015)

I personally have no problem with religion, actually have fragments of an ex-catholic priest story floating around on my computer.

But that might be a minority opinion also around here.

We've had a related discussion among the Library moderators - and what is really missing around here are realistic SS/BBW weight/ or weight gain stories. Where the main female character undergoes credible development, does more than end up happy with gaining weight and actually has an authentic female voice. Where there is no underlying misogyny expressed through the female lead. With the BBW character taking on the active role in her life, not being the victim of the circumstances.

As far as setting go - in the BBW genre there are many that are unexplored - crime, thriller, political drama, historic romance, whatever....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 14, 2015)

I've learned to tolerate religion in stories (a lot of the old-time stories have a thick streak of religious doctrine running through them that I have to sift through), but I don't actively seek stories which are based on it. If you wrote something religious it definitely wouldn't prevent me from reading it!

I personally have a deep and abiding love for good fantasy. If I go to a bookstore I never willingly pick up a realistic story unless I can't find a good fantasy/scifi. But on Dims, I like realistic stuff too because my FFA-ness is so real world driven.


----------



## Raggy (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd love to be the reader of a story with a few characters, realistic yet suspense story with interesting examples. Kindly post such writing whenever you are done. Cheers!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 24, 2015)

At one time I started writing about a BHM (or SSBHM) private detective based in Chicago and his beautiful, sexy (of course) FFA sidekick. I intended to try and duplicate the style of the classic 1930/40's era detective stories. Never did finish it because it is lost somewhere on an old hard drive. Not even sure if the readers would be interested in something like that. Anyone care to take up the challenge?


----------



## jenemc (Apr 26, 2015)

I would love reading something along those parameters. Personally, I prefer stories of substance. No fluff


----------



## Coop (May 12, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a realistic weight gain story between a mutual couple who actually enjoy gaining.


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2015)

Personally I'd love to see some more classic short stories.....don't get me wrong, I love the multi-chapter romances too, and read all of them eagerly. But I'd love to see more stories that are actually quite short, but have a story arc all the same (traditionally in the short story there is a twist in the ending, too). 

How exactly you make those fat related, I don't know. But as I get older, I find myself with more and more admiration for those who can pack a lot into a little (maybe just because I'm not very good at it myself).


----------



## Coop (May 13, 2015)

I had an idea for a story, and knowing how awesome your descriptions are, I wouldn't want anyone else but you (perhaps maybe dmaskedfa or Joel) to write it.

Here's the concept.

A young thing woman gets a job at a new accounting firm. Everyone in her department is very VERY fat. They all enjoy going out to eat and having a good time. At first the woman is hesitant, but soon she starts to give in a little and gain weight. Gradually, she begins to lose her will and starts eating more & more and getting fatter & fatter. Eventually she comes to love her body and finds it very arousing how fat she's gotten. This causes her weight gain to accelerate. By the end of the story, she would be well over 450 pounds or so.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm a big fan of your stuff and I know you're looking for new ideas and feedback but I'd love to see an ending to The Return - it's one of my favourite stories and I always wanted to read another chapter of that. Sorry, I know what it's like to try to go back to a story you might feel done with but thought I'd ask anyway. Otherwise - always looking forward to your writing - would live to do something visual for you at some point.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Jun 3, 2015)

I always did want to finish "The Return" but while I did have the ending in place I could never get to the steps needed before the ending. I always figured that the main cop would leave his job to engage in eating fantasies with the antagonists assistant while his former partner and rapidly growing former love interest would discover the antagonists true nature before it was too late. In the end they'd stop him before he takes over the world but it would be too late for all involved previously as they'd be doomed to lives of gluttony for the rest of their lives. The last scene would show that while the antagonist was defeated his essence would still be around, looking for a way to "return" yet again.

I'm still trying to finish "Ruby Ring" and have most ideas drawn up but I've been real busy with work. I also am working on drafting out a new story that is going to be very dark, honestly don't know if Id be able to post it on this forum though.

Thanks again.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Coop (Jun 6, 2015)

Most of your stories involve the use of mind manipulation & magic. You should try to do are more realistic weight gain story similar to The New Hire. 

I would love to see a group office ssbbw xwg story from you. Your attention to imagery especially towards the bottom half is very arousing.


----------



## mp7251 (Jun 7, 2015)

I thought about a story where a female soldier is injured in combat and goes into a coma. She is sent back stateside to a VA hospital and her body is withering away on IV feeding. They put her on a high calorie diet and her body starts getting large so they try to taper her off but her subconcious craves the calories and resists (by body convulsions for example) any cutback and demands more and more. She is assigned a personal caregiver who happens to be a FA who gives her loving attention. After a ten year coma she stirs into semiconcious state and she can't believe how massive she has become. Love and romance can easily be added to this scenario. You get the idea.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Jun 8, 2015)

I almost wrote a more realistic story based upon my past experiences. A lot of the women I've dated in real life typically get fat after we break up. Some bigger than others but you get the idea. I was going to write something in that vain but Elroy Cohen beat me to it.

I go for the out there stories because they are more fun and because its a fantasy. As great as it would be to have a partner interested in gaining weight odds are it won't happen for everyone on this board (it'd be great if it did).

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 11, 2017)

jenemc said:


> I would love reading something along those parameters. Personally, I prefer stories of substance. No fluff



Really? I love writing stories with lots of happy endings and character development and/or world building. In fact, I've been tossing around an idea for a story, where a young couple meet as a result of a sci-fi mishap, where the young man is switched with his double in a parallel world. The only big differences between the two worlds; an inverted beauty paradigm with regard to female weight and a few tweaks to the scientific findings on the subject.

I'm thinking something like...

-----

"Really? What did you say?"

"I told her I thought her outfit looked good, and that the bright colors highlighted how slender and graceful she looked."

"Oh, dear." Melissa remarked, "Did you really tell her that? Ouch."

"Why ouch?"

"Well, no girl wants to be thought of as slender, even if she is having a hard time keeping her weight up." Melissa explained patiently, "It's especially bad coming from a guy. Maybe she's worried that you're making fun of her, or trying to play some mean trick on her. Never call a girl thin."

"But that's nuts!" Phil exclaimed.


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 11, 2017)

agouderia said:


> I personally have no problem with religion, actually have fragments of an ex-catholic priest story floating around on my computer.
> 
> But that might be a minority opinion also around here.
> 
> ...



It sounds a bit like the 86 chapter Elder Scrolls fanfiction I wrote a couple years ago with an SSBBW protagonist called Katie of Hammerfell. I called it "the Unchosen One."

Believe me; she is a motivating force in her story, though it's not very much about romantic relationships or gaining (both do take place, but not often, and they have little impact on the broader story, so to speak.)

Admittedly, though, I'm not sure what you mean by "misogyny expressed through the female lead" or "does more than end up happy with gaining weight." Katie is an unusual character in her own way, because despite trying to help save people and such, she really isn't very happy with the course her life has taken, and wishes her life could be simpler and more peaceful. As far as "being happy with gaining weight," Katie seems to have a sort of pathological terror about the idea of weight loss from the very start of the story, and it's the one characteristic of hers that never really changes much. She starts out working in a restaurant, where she loves being the center of attention, but a tragedy takes that from her, and soon, she's forced to travel from place to place on quests and so on, to protect herself, her family and her loved ones. Definitely heavy fantasy/mythology on this one.


----------

